# MISC | Worst Train Delays



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi from Spain, 
I´ve had some of them.
Maybe the three worst delays I´ve ever had were:

1) On a regional train between Torredembarra and Tarragona. 3 hours. That usually takes about 8/10 minutes.
A guy committed suicide. Rather horrible, it was the last train, they didn´t inform the passengers, I saw the body, my phone had run out of battery, so I couldn´t phone home, and mum nearly murdered me for being late and not phoning (came home at 2 in the morning, it was the last train). 
She didn´t want to believe there was an accident, she thought I went to the bar. 

2) On a TER from Marseille to Nice, in France. 1h40. Sudden strike in Marseille. 

3) Just last monday, on a commuter train from Barcelona to Mataró. An hour late. Another person committed suicide.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Two months ago I got stuck for two hours between the cities of Sint-Truiden en Hasselt when someone threwed himself in front of the train... We were'nt allowed to go of the train. Mayby because the scene was to horrific...


----------



## kjoseph717 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello everybody, 

I live in the USA, so I was riding on Amtrak. If you don't know about amtrak delays... let me tell you... They're the worst.

I was aboard the Capital Limited from Chicago, Illinois to Washington DC last November. The train left Chicago Union Station on the minute. The ride was looking well, as we rocketed past Indiana. As the sun began to set. we slowed to a hault.

The initial delay lasted 7-1/2 hours. The train was stuck on a portion of the main line. and stopped due to a crash at an intersection which left freight cars strewn about the line. We had to wait to be coupled to, and pulled away by another train, the Lake Shore Limited. Our train left at 6:40PM, theirs left at 9:40PM. Unfortunately, they were also delayed. Because Amtrak only owns trackage on the North East Corridor, We had lost our trackage rights and thus had to yield to all freight trains (which like to run overnight within the US) 

At around 1 or 2 AM, they pulled our train into a siding for a few hours. (I know this because the mainline was right next to my window, and freight equipment passed us consistently) The next day, we'd somehow lost two hours (the time spent in the siding could most likely account for that.) and we arrived even later into Washington (They ran out of food and had to have the bar car restocked, as well as stopping to serve us dinner, it was KFC if I recall.) The total delay, was 11 hours and 50 minutes on top of what was supposed to be a 17 hour 10 minute train ride. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

and on my return trip from NY to Chicago aboard the Lake Shore Limited train (opposite direction) we had a 30 minute delay because a kidnapper got on the train, he was apprehended in Buffalo. (6 cop cars it was a mess)


----------



## entfe001 (Jul 2, 2005)

Snow are quite unusual near Barcelona, and when it snows it means chaos.

My worst delay was on a 30-minute commuter ride on a snowy day. When I reached the station, a train was stopped but not departing. It wouldn't move after three hours and a half, and it took 90 minutes more to complete its journey. So it took 10 more times the usual time, with a 4h30' delay. I arrived home well past midnight instead of the usual 8pm.

However, on the last snowing day I luckily came back from Girona to Barcelona, 100km apart, the day before. If I had decided to return the day it snowed, I'd had facen a whooping 48 hours delay.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't got any delay, at least I remember. I take very few trains.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> 27 hours.


Has this been trumped yet, coz no trump was apparent skimming back through this thread just now?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Yes it has. On the previous page another forumer said that he experienced a 48 hour delay. And back in March there were 48 hour delays on trains running from Barcelona up to E/F border due to snow. And for me, i don't remember with the _canfranero_, but once with AVE (ICE) I arrived at Madrid 5 minutes ahead schedule.


----------

